# House of Horror 2011



## singe (Sep 18, 2010)

Finally got the flyer/invite done.

Most will go out as a Facebook invite, but a select few will get mailed versions printed on old blank book pages.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Singe, that is a super job! I would want to be one of the 'select few'. Although sending them through facebook/the internet probably results in more people seeing them. I love that you are going to have a photobooth. That is really clever and a neat souvenir for your guests to take home.


----------



## Eternal Unrest (Aug 10, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL at Mr Mutato Head

Really nice vintage look to the invitation - well done!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Great layout! And the entire forum will be at your place at 9...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a great looking invitation.


----------



## singe (Sep 18, 2010)

A few peeks at some new stuff. been so horribly busy with everything there doesn't seem to be time to share!

i've made this fake newspaer sheet and printed it large for posting on the door leading to the back yard and "Spider Island":










hopefully some folks will remember it when they see our British explorers further along in the island haunt...





































we had plans for animating these guys, but time constraints (of course) are keeping them static till next year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, those explorers are a total hoot I love their faces!


----------



## singe (Sep 18, 2010)

*Photos from this year. our party/haunt was 40% bigger!*














































edit: full set of photos and movies here: http://gallery.me.com/dshuta#gallery

includes some in progress and making of shots.


----------



## singe (Sep 18, 2010)

*the Olan Kills Photo studio*






Our bedroom turned Kill Room. red stain, plastic sheeting, prop weapons and a photo booth mechanism we built involving a DLSR camera, monitor, an eye-fi card, 'from scratch' foot switch, custom timer box with sound and led signals, and Quartz composer set-up that captured the photos and streamed them as a slideshow on the living room TV. it took about 760 photos throughout the night!






Mr. Mutato head: Handmade latex 'parts' that were attachable/detachable magnetically to a featureless base.






Atomic Vault: a 6'x8' section of phosphorescent wall. a light charging device consisting of 4 CFL black lights behind a curtain and porthole, and a timer controlled by Arduino and a footswitch. the wall produced shadows when the light was blocked, but you could also 'paint' with LED flashlights.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Love it all! Great job.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Fantastic job!


----------



## singe (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks! just updated a few videos and more/better photos on page 1.


----------

